# Broadcom 4357 and ndiswrapper

## omerkh

I am using an HP dv6 2147el laptop. I managed to get wireless (02:00.0 Network Controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4357 rev 01) working using ndiswrapper and used it for a couple of days. Unfortunately I had to reinstall everything due to some problem with nvidia drivers. 

Now, I am trying to do the same again but am having problems. 

lspci -v shows that kernel driver installed is "wl". 

ndiswrapper -l shows that bcmw16 driver is installed

ifconfig -a shows both my wired (eth0), wireless (eth1) and loopback devices. 

But the wireless indicator is still red even if I give ifconfig eth1 up

Any ideas?

----------

## omerkh

okay this is some more information

output of iwconfig

```

lo      no wireless extensions.

eth0  no wireless extensions.

sit0   no wireless extensions.

eth1  IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:""   Nickname: ""

        Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 Ghz   Access Point: Not-Associated

        Bit Rate:16 Mb/s   Tx-Power:24 dBm

        Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off    Fragment thr:off

        Encryption key:off

        Power Managementmode:All packets received

        Link Quality=5/5   Signal level=0 dBm Noise level=0 dBm

        Rx invalid  nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0   Rx invalid frag:0

        Tx excessive retries:0   Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

output of iwlist eth1 scan

```
eth1      Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument
```

output of lspci | grep Broadcom

```
02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4357 (rev 01)
```

output of lspci -k (Broadcom relevant portion)

```

02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4357 (rev 01)

            Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 145e

            Kernel driver in use: wl

            Kernel modules: wl
```

Any ideas ????? I hate broadcom

----------

